# Boss plow



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

Can a Boss v-plow be mounted or should I say used on a 2002 Gator 6x4
Tom


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

No they dont have the frame or suspension to support that plow


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------

